# New Orleans to Key West



## Effit (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all, we are getting ready to shove off from New Orleans to Key West. The tentative plan for better or worse is a late March sail from New Orleans to Pensacola, then an early April sail from Pensacola to Key West. The catch is that we are attempting to work with the schedule of a friend that only has about 12 days from the point he joins us in Pensacola.

1) Is it realistic given dominant weather and wind conditions to end up in Key West in 12 days (fudge factor for weather, this will be our first major sailing adventure and will not cut straight across, and any unknowns/variables)?

2) What is the best/most frequent route for this trip?

3) What anchorages etc are absolute MUST SEE or at least very worthwhile stops along the route (without breaking the bank)

4) Does it make more sense to take it easy and slow or stand watch and just kind of go straight through? 

5) What do you wish you would have known prior to undertaking this particular trip?

6) Any major gotchas or cautions?

Again, this needs to realistically fit his schedule without rushing or taking out of the ordinary risks. I'm trying to figure out where to have him buy his return ticket from, fully understanding that worst case scenario I could rent a car and drive him to whichever airport we choose!

I'm sure I'll have more questions as the time approaches but we're getting as much planning as possible done now.

Thanks!


----------



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

To the Original Poster - I'm wondering where you are leaving from in NLO? Is the boat currently in the water there or on the hard? 

We plan to do your trip (except in reverse) and will be pulling the boat out of the water there (NLO) and loading on a trailer for trucking home. Just wondering if you have a good reference or suggestion for doing that?

thx,


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Honestly, other than Edison's place in Ft Meyers, I can't think of a single 'must see' on the Fla gulf coast. Tampa Bay and St Pete were nice once, but just more of the same Fla over development these days. Marco Island was the second most inhospitable place in Fla, some years back, and I can't imagine it's gotten any better since.
The Everglades and the Shark River areas are mosquito infested swamps for the most part, not a very enjoyable places to visit unless those things don't bite you.
I'd probably dead head straight through to KW and spend my time in the Keys instead of west Fla.


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

capta said:


> I'd probably dead head straight through to KW and spend my time in the Keys instead of west Fla.


I have to agree here, I have always been partial to the east coast, and even more so the keys, not a fan of the gulf side.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Capta has it right. Point your boat at the keys and don't look back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Effit (Apr 10, 2015)

bratzcpa said:


> To the Original Poster - I'm wondering where you are leaving from in NLO? Is the boat currently in the water there or on the hard?
> 
> We plan to do your trip (except in reverse) and will be pulling the boat out of the water there (NLO) and loading on a trailer for trucking home. Just wondering if you have a good reference or suggestion for doing that?
> 
> thx,


Sure, we are in Seabrook marina on the industrial canal next to lake Ponchartrain. This seems to be where lots of sailboats come for haul out.


----------



## Effit (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I think that is what we may end up doing is just pushing through to KW.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

CapnBones said:


> ...not a fan of the gulf side.


I AM a fan of the Gulf Coast. Charlotte Harbor, in particular is quite nice and has a few decent anchorages. Try the east side of Cayo Costa (state park) in Pelican Bay. Very protected and the hiking, beaches and fishing on and around Cayo Costa are excellent.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

kwaltersmi said:


> fishing on and around Cayo Costa are excellent.


What is the price of a nonresident fishing license in Fla these days?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

capta said:


> What is the price of a nonresident fishing license in Fla these days?


A non-resident annual saltwater license is $47.


----------

